# 8/12 Big Bass



## DukeDevil91 (Oct 18, 2007)

Went bass fishing at my girlfriend's house yesterday afternoon in Bluewater. Caught some small Blue gills on a bread and a float. 

Once I caught one, I put a #4 trebble hook through its back, hit it against the water to stun it a little, and free lined it along the wall. 

Caught seven bass all over 7 pounds, including this 10 pounder:










and this 9 pounder:










Keep in mind I'm 6'1 and have pretty large hands.

10 pounder measured 23 1/2 inches long. All fish weighed on the boga.


----------



## fishinmedic (Oct 18, 2007)

10 lbs ???? Nice fish though.opcorn


----------



## tideline_two (Oct 8, 2007)

nice fish ! but i think your scales are broken.


----------



## DukeDevil91 (Oct 18, 2007)

nah. 10pounds on the nose. Keep in mind I fed both of them 1 lb. Bluegills.


----------



## fishallyear (Oct 24, 2007)

sorry man, but unless you're 9 feet tall, that bass is 5-1/2lbs tops.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

yea ive caught tons of 5lb fish and that one is def between 4 1/2 and maybe 6 depending on how close ur holding it to the camera.


----------



## RiverGulfFshr (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks like fun. But I will have to gang like the rest and say your scales got to be broken. That bass might to 5 lbs. Also you caught him on a 1 lb bream. Come on now, a 1 pound bream will not fit into the mouth of a bass that small. I fish flathead catfish tournaments every month and we use live bluegills for bait. We stray away from the big 3/4-1 lb gills cause the catch ratio is not as good due to bait size. The only cat that will be able eat a gill that size would win me $50,000 and weigh 50 lbs.


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

If you were able to catch enough 1 lb bream to use for bait, You shoulda kept them for supper. Man, a 1/2 dozen 1lb bream fried up with some grits and beans,hushpuppies, a fresh sliced tomato and some tea :bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I wasn't going to say anything but.......... I'm with the other guys, there's no way that fish is 10 lbs. I used to catch quite a few 4-6 pounders and it looks more in that range.

My Dad has a 10 pounder on the wall and there's a lot of difference between it and your fish.

It's a nice one though.


----------



## Rodznreelz (Oct 5, 2007)

Here you go chief. Here is a pic of a real 10lb bass.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Come on guys, It's his lie, let him tell it how he wants. oke

Don't take it the wrong way Duke. We all fudge the numbers by a pound or two. We wouldn't be fishermen that tell fish stories if we didn't. My fish grow with the more people that I tell. For some reason, my arms always get stretched a little farther out each timeI tell a story.:letsdrinkBut you can't get away with fudging 5 lbs or so on here. They will call you out on that one.


----------



## jthuwf (Oct 3, 2007)

The ten pounder needed to have a girth about 18.5". Just not seeing it. Next time show the scale in the photograph. If it tells you that fish is 10lbs then ur boga is shot.


----------



## Fuhrer48 (Oct 2, 2007)

this right here is why i love the forum haha. nice fish, you guys are awesome. Slip a pyramid weight in its gut andMAYBE... 5 lb


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

1 pound bluegills? I wantto see pictures of those.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

heres one ill find the others


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

Those are some nice sized bluegill. I dont see your 10 punder swallowing one of those bad boys though.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

thats not my 10 lb er......i was just posting a picture of a big blue gill


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

> *bluffman2 (8/14/2008)*thats not my 10 lb er......i was just posting a picture of a big blue gill


Oh,I know they reach way more than 1 pound. i just wanted to see the 1lbers he was using.

BTW, Those are some nice bass.


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

Just a size comparison.



All of these bluegills are a between 1 and 1-1/2 lbs. The bass is 4lbs 4oz. They are my son's.
















Great catch regardless!:clap


----------



## DukeDevil91 (Oct 18, 2007)

Sorry for the mis-understanding. The only on top is actually 17 1/2

The one on bottom is 15 1/2

Again... Sorry for the mis-understanding.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

since when could you uyse a treble hook for bass???

ooh, those fish are hardly 5lbs.

but none the less, they are still nice bass.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

> *VS200B (8/14/2008)*since when could you uyse a treble hook for bass???
> 
> .


i never knew you couldnt........all the crank baits have trebles


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

> *bluffman2 (8/14/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *VS200B (8/14/2008)*since when could you uyse a treble hook for bass???
> ...




cant for live bait for Reds.. You can catch them on mirroloures or spoonswith trebles, but not shrimp or minnows on a treble.



There are a bunch of fish you cant catch on trebles... http://www.dixiediver.com/regs.htm



Not sure about bass.


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

he means use a treble for live baiting....the guy is just messing around he know they werent 9 or 10 lbs


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

A bass with a 17.5 length and<U> lucky enough to have an 18 girth</U> would only be *4.5 lbs.:reallycrying* Unless like mentioned, he had swallowed a few pyramid sinkers:banghead:doh


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

damn man, didnt know it was gonna get this crazy about the bass! still a good catch though! its always fun to catch em that size! but ya def cant slip one past us.lol congrats


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I don't care if they weigh 123.578 pounds, they are bigger than any of the bass I've caught in the past year.


----------



## Fuhrer48 (Oct 2, 2007)

Bluffman nice bluegill! I remember one day in a lake north of Pittsburgh my uncle and I got into a mess of them around that size. It was one of the most enjoyable days of fishing ive had in my life pound for pound one of the toughest fighting fish out there. They pack a big punch for their size!


----------



## flippinout (Apr 5, 2008)

Are bluegill legal to use for bait? I was under the impression that they weren't legal bait in FL. I'm in agreement with everyone else....those are nice bass but not 10lbs. Better check the regs before posting the bait you use.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

> *flippinout (8/17/2008)*Are bluegill legal to use for bait? I was under the impression that they weren't legal bait in FL. I'm in agreement with everyone else....those are nice bass but not 10lbs. Better check the regs before posting the bait you use.


Straight from FWC website: <P class=BodyLarge>Use of Fish for Bait<UL><LI><P class=Body>Black bass, peacock bass or any part thereof may not be used as bait.<LI><P class=Body>Live goldfish or carp may not be used as bait.<LI><P class=Body>Whole pickerel or bream (e.g., bluegill, redear sunfish, redbreast sunfish, spotted sunfish, flier, warmouth) or parts thereof may be used as bait for sportfishing by he angler who caught them.<LI><P class=Body>Whole pickerel or bream or parts thereof may not be used as bait for trotlines or bush hooks or any method other than by rod and reel or pole and line.</LI>[/list]<P class=Body>I also discovered if you take a gator gar you have to have a special permit now....Permit's Permit's Permit's, you gonna have to carry a 500 page manual purty soon to go fishing!!!!


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *DukeDevil91 (8/13/2008)*Went bass fishing at my girlfriend's house yesterday afternoon in Bluewater. Caught some small Blue gills on a bread and a float.
> 
> Once I caught one, I put a #4 trebble hook through its back, hit it against the water to stun it a little, and free lined it along the wall.
> 
> ...


*Great Pictures, and nice Bass. Congrats.*

*In your first post you said that you caught some small Bluegills and hooked them on a #4 Treble. If the small ones were 1lb, what do the big ones weigh? and isn't a #4 Treble a little small to use on a 1lb Bluegill Bait? *

*How did you hit a 1lb Bluegill against the water to stun them? *

*Regardless, great pics, and great catch. *


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

FYI you guys would be surprised what it takes to make a bluegill weigh 1lb. Its very hard to catch one that actually weighs1 lb.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

i have 3 ponds i can take you too and ill bet you 3 out of 5 bream will weigh over 1lb and 1 of them will weigh 1.5lbs or better....and that will be weighed on certified scales......just let me know when ya want to go fishing:letsdrink


----------



## skiff35 (Oct 16, 2007)

Any ideas why I can't see the pictures?


----------



## fishing with carl childers (Oct 3, 2007)

reckon the way i see it ,..it was his fish uummmmmmmm, if'n he says it weighed 10 lbs then it was 10 lbs. i tell that girl over there at hoochie's dollar store a simillar tale. but she went and got a daggum tape measure and started askin questions. we broke up shortly thereafter. ummmmmmmmmmmm. anyway, hope ya have good day.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Brant Peacher (8/18/2008)*FYI you guys would be surprised what it takes to make a bluegill weigh 1lb. Its very hard to catch one that actually weighs1 lb.


I agree......a 1 pounder is a heck of a blue gill. I'm not saying people can't do it....especially in a small personal pond. I've caught 2 blue gill one was truely a pound and it was a beast......of course I didn't have a camera......but I caught another and I don't think it was a pound......but who knows:


----------



## sailfish23 (Mar 24, 2008)

> *gator7_5 (8/14/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *bluffman2 (8/14/2008)*
> ...


wouldent trust that site...it says 

cobia*ling 33" to the fork *<U>2 per person per day </U>*

correct me if im wrong i do belive its 1 per person per day


----------



## sailfish23 (Mar 24, 2008)

> *bluffman2 (8/18/2008)*i have 3 ponds i can take you too and ill bet you 3 out of 5 bream will weigh over 1lb and 1 of them will weigh 1.5lbs or better....and that will be weighed on certified scales......just let me know when ya want to go fishing:letsdrink


any time u wont to go fishing just pm me andif ur serious an ill go any time


----------



## flippinout (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks for correcting me on the use of bream for bait Jason. Now I know I can use 'em on rod for flathead fishing.


----------



## tjwareusmc (Jul 10, 2008)

This bass is 6lb. 7oz.











This bass is 10lb. 6oz.









I found both these pics online- they are not me, but I wanted to show an example of what a 6lb and 10lbbass look like.


----------

